# LFKC Events Thread [Next: June 18th Rambling Trip]



## LondonDragon (5 Jun 2010)

Going to start one thread rather than keeping opening multiple threads for this.

We have a BBQ on the 13th June for the London crowd, more info can be found here: http://www.lfkc.co.uk/index.php?topic=416.0


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Jun 2010)

*Re: LFKC Events Thread [Next: June 13th BBQ]*

Then we have a rambling trip on the 19th June if anyone is interested in joining us, details:



			
				a1matt said:
			
		

> Ramble details
> 
> Farnborough circular walk.
> 
> ...



More info:  http://www.lfkc.co.uk/index.php?topic=113.0


----------

